# "Fluid motion" material-with poll



## ed4copies (Jul 28, 2010)

*"Fluid motion" look--no poll, computer and I did not mesh.*

Recent samples have a "fluid motion" type look.

I'd like to know how this would be received.  Colors could be any combination of 3 or 4, I'm more interested in your "take" on the general look.

Pictures are of grey, black, gold, white combo=--again, the colors could be anything, just what say you on the "concept"

Thanks for voting and any comments you might leave!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 28, 2010)

Like it!!!!!!!!! Can see many different combos.​


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jul 28, 2010)

Lets face it, anything you guys mix up looks pretty cool. I just turned that Merlins Magic blank yesterday and it looks awesome.


----------



## el_d (Jul 28, 2010)

Roy took the words right out of my mouth.... keyboard. +1


----------



## capcrnch (Jul 28, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 28, 2010)

Recent samples have a "fluid motion" type look.

_This is made in Italy.  Colors would be truly exclusive to Exotics.  We would have it made in 20-22mm sheets.  It would be pricey--likely $10ish a blank._

I'd like to know how this would be received.  Colors could be any  combination of 3 or 4, I'm more interested in your "take" on the general  look.

Pictures are of grey, black, gold, white combo=--again, the colors could be anything, just what say you on the "concept"

Thanks for voting and any comments you might leave!!


----------



## aggromere (Jul 28, 2010)

I like it.   Lately I've being straying away from some of the more vivid colors and I like the color combos you posted.


----------



## areaman (Jul 28, 2010)

I like the color combo, looks good.


----------



## wizard (Jul 28, 2010)

I Really Like It....possibilities are pretty much endless!
Doc


----------



## mredburn (Jul 28, 2010)

This particular color combo leaves me flat but I think a different blend of colors would make a world of difference to me.

Mike


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 28, 2010)

Now we all need to realize Ed just had another birthday and at his age sometimes is a little forgetful, so forgive him his second posting,  that or he wants to see if we change our opinon....


----------



## jskeen (Jul 28, 2010)

It's "interesting" for a fact.  I'm not sure it is an "improvement" over the normal multicolor swirl blanks, but it is different and equally attractive.  I wonder, is that just a different technique that Dawn has cooked up using the normal materials?  Or a new import that is made somewhere else.  How would that look compared to a "normal" multicolor blank made the "regular" way, but with the same colors?  Perhaps similar, but with enough contrast to work well as a "set"?  Hmmmm, vewwy Intewesting.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ed, I really like the combo too! Keyboard + 2  Lets see more!!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jul 28, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Now we all need to realize Ed just had another birthday and at his age sometimes is a little forgetful, so forgive him his second posting,  that or he wants to see if we change our opinon....



Yeah, i don't like it as much now :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 28, 2010)

Good job, Roy!!!!!  You recognized the second thread!!!

:biggrin::biggrin20-30 seconds LATER!!!):biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't care how many times it is posted, it is pretty.


----------



## tim self (Jul 28, 2010)

As I voted, I love it!  I think a black/green, red/black, blue/black would be a nice compo as well.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 28, 2010)

I like them.  Will the colors be limited to specific shades?, or could I order specific combinations?


Edit in:  Never mind.  Just saw the other thread.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 28, 2010)

Scarlet & Gray!!!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 28, 2010)

I too have voted! Love it!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 28, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> Scarlet & Gray!!!!



Isn't that combination "Gone with the Wind"???


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 28, 2010)

I voted neutral.....why?

Well, I can only imagine how much these are going to cost!  Anymore, I have to cut myself off at $4 for anything acrylic, and I might can go $6.50 for real wood.

Sorry, someone with deep pockets might be able to, but it'll be out of the 'normal guys' price range.  JMHO, please don't be offended.




Scott (trade you a kidney) B


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 28, 2010)

love it! another winner Ed!


----------



## bitshird (Jul 28, 2010)

I like the swirling, Not big on this particular color scheme, but the 'pattern' or swirling is excellent.


----------



## Lawrence Witter (Jul 28, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Recent samples have a "fluid motion" type look.
> 
> I'd like to know how this would be received.  Colors could be any combination of 3 or 4, I'm more interested in your "take" on the general look.
> 
> ...




Yes, yes, yes! Does that count as 3 votes?


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 28, 2010)

still liking it!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 28, 2010)

SDB777 said:


> I voted neutral.....why?
> 
> Well, I can only imagine how much these are going to cost!  Anymore, I have to cut myself off at $4 for anything acrylic, and I might can go $6.50 for real wood.
> 
> ...



I am ABSOLUTELY NOT offended!!!!  This is the type of feedback that is SO MUCH MORE VALUABLE *BEFORE* I get a couple hundred expensive blanks that I can't sell!!!!!

THANK-YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toddlajoie (Jul 28, 2010)

I have to agree, after getting a bunch of your "normal" blanks. These are nice and all, but I'll take 2 or 3 of your normal ones over one of these any day... The biggest benefit of the more expensive blanks is there would be more room in the package for "surprises"...:smile-big:

Maybe it's just the color combo on this sample. I'm not that great on visualization, so it's hard to imagine it with different colors, but I think pearl/metalics would kick it up tremendously...


----------



## TomW (Jul 28, 2010)

I'd pass.  I prefer a pattern that flows through the whole blank. This one is too random for me.

Tom


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 28, 2010)

181 views, 
31 votes.

Did you know you can VOTE for FREE!!!!!


----------



## alphageek (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok.. There I voted...  and here is a couple of my thoughts (I had the advantage of seeing the pen in person).

1) The colors don't help the sale (the swirl was nice, but the combination left something to be desired).
2) I think one of the other color sets may work MUCH better to show the swirl.
3) This stuff is really cool, but I don't think we talked price.   At that kind of a premium price on EB, you're gonna REALLY have to work hard to beat Dawns combinations.   

Dean


----------



## JBCustomPens (Jul 28, 2010)

Ed,


I would be interested in seeing a black and white or gold and white.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 28, 2010)

It might have possibilities in metallics, Gold,silver,copper, in the color and style that mimick Mokume'. 

Mike


----------



## Monty (Jul 28, 2010)

I like it but the colors would have to be very striking for me to pay $10+ for an acrylic blank.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 28, 2010)

Just a note to those that might think these are out of reach $$$wise, these are the type of pen blanks that some of the most expensive vintage pens are made of. Placing them on better plated Jr. series components you just might be surprised how well them might sell and at the same time increase your profit level.


----------



## RyanNJ (Jul 28, 2010)

I would prefer to get 3 of your in house blanks for the same price.
As stated above, I like them but they are out of my price range. I don't mind paying for trustone but for an acrylic i dont see my self paying $10 when i can be just as happy with something for $3.75 
Just my take


----------



## RyanNJ (Jul 28, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Just a note to those that might think these are out of reach $$$wise, these are the type of pen blanks that some of the most expensive vintage pens are made of. Placing them on better plated Jr. series components you just might be surprised how well them might sell and at the same time increase your profit level.


I did not think of that before i voted. I understand what you are saying though, pair a higher end acrylic with a higher end kit


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Roy,

These don't change penmakers' habits!!  I know you will sell it---probably near $500, but I am curious what the "average" penmaker's take is.

So far its 50% positive, beats what I expected!!!

BTW, I personally don't care for these colors, but I DO know I could make money with them on the craft show circuit!!  (Yeah, the "itch" is gettin worse!!)

Please everyone give HONEST answers, I have no problem with "NO" as an answer!!


----------



## Old Lar (Jul 28, 2010)

I like them, a little pricey for my clientele, but I may try a few to see where they go.  I lke something with gold or bronze in them.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Not as good as what you already have.


----------



## markgum (Jul 29, 2010)

something in sunset reds or sky blues.


----------



## phillywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Ed, I voted I like them, but not that color combination. I have seen PR or other blanks that some of you guys/gals make at home that look more stunning that those in your pic.. Can you share that what attracted you to this type of blank, was it that they are from Italy or just the name, or the material and Roy said that we may be able to sell them at a higher price? Now, if you can Italian wrapped leather casted in PR then yes everyone knows they are worth that kinda money for their fine quality leather.

From what I hear from other members here that's obvious that your wife makes real nice blanks that your average shoppers like them. Unless, like you said you want to tie up your money and not move the blanks that much, then I offer you and Dawn just use that money and take a vacation to San Antonio, I'll bet you; you two will love to spend that money and I get to meet you in person ( man free advertising for San Antonio tourism Industry,huh) too. Wait to hear from you.


----------



## phillywood (Jul 29, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> 181 views,
> 31 votes.
> 
> Did you know you can VOTE for FREE!!!!!


 
Ed, you can blame that Chads. :biggrin:


----------



## cnccutter (Jul 29, 2010)

Ed I really like the look, and I buy blanks from you now. I don't see the 10 bucks being a deal breaker for me. I'd definitely try them. I guess the proof would be in the long run and seeing if the people would buy the pens.

Erik


----------



## Fred (Jul 29, 2010)

I would like to see something not quite so 'dark' overall. These are nice though and hope you have a growing market for your PR crreations.


----------



## SteveG (Jul 29, 2010)

My vote: Love it. I think the appearance of the blank is unique, and would complement what you already offer.  I make pens (using kits, and including single closed end) because I love to do it, and I make my living doing it.  Most of my sales are medium-to high-end kit pens, so if a blank costs in the range of $5 to $15, it makes no difference to me, as long as it sells.  Repeat: as long as it sells.  I think these will sell, with the right color combo.  One color suggestion is to emulate the venerable white/cream/medium-brown found in some bakelite. I will buy some and give them a try if you decide to go for it.


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 29, 2010)

I like that color (s), but I'm not wrapped tight, but I have some ex's that would tell you that


----------



## Dustygoose (Jul 29, 2010)

Like it lots...lol  Leaves the color door wide open


----------



## snyiper (Jul 29, 2010)

The colors are kind of subdued for my taste they just dont "POP". Now as a newer turner it is out of my reach talent wise I would not try a 10.00 blank  on the pens I make at this time. I would prefer some of Dawns flashy ones over this. I also agree they would look awesome on higher end pens which some turners have not reached yet.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 29, 2010)

Keep em coming!!

One comment though, Dawn is not going to STOP making blanks if I get additional acrylics!!!!

The "Italian acrylic pen" purchaser is a collector--wouldn't touch PR pens, IMO!!!

BUT, he WOULD spend $100 more for Italian material!!

Only if you know how to sell it, though.  AND if you are talking to the right guy.


----------



## Mapster (Jul 29, 2010)

A little bumble bee action of yellow, black, and maybe silver. I would buy it. One with orange and black with white maybe also.


----------



## Tanner (Jul 29, 2010)

I love it!!  I like orange/black, light blue/black, yellow/black, red/white/blue, red/yellow, black/tan, blue/cream.  I like contrasting colors.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 29, 2010)

Hoping to get more comments, particularly color suggestions.

At the end of August, I will be doing something on this, I don't yet know what.   (the plant is on vacation for the month of August, so no need to hurry!!)


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 29, 2010)

I like it, and may try one or two.  $10 for an acrylic sounds really steep, but I keep an open mind, and heck I spend this much on Trustone.  I would have said it possibly been a little too high, but I had a (very good) rash of sales of $100+ pens.  So why the heck not.  I think some nice metallics, similiar to the M3 blanks would be interesting.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 29, 2010)

Mostly black with red,white and silver.:biggrin:


----------



## bobjackson (Jul 29, 2010)

Scarlet and gray--Ohio State colors- Go Bucks.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Jul 29, 2010)

I like it. I don't have any particular color combo's in mind but like the contrasting color concept, I beleive someone else mentioned this. Also like a little matallic. Looking for the WOW effect, really jazzy:RockOn:.


Carl


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 29, 2010)

Do I like the idea of 3-4 color blank? YES, as long as there is some contrast to make each color stand out.
Do I like the flow of the swirls? Oh Yea!
Is it too pricey? Not really compared to the potential profit if paired with the right kit to the right customer.

You and Dawn (more likely dawn :tongue have great talent for what colors work well with each other so I have no fear as to the color schemes you'll offer. I do have a question that I didn't see as of yet. Did you paint your tubes and is the blank the least bit transparant (kinda like bakelite)? I'm asking because with so many colors if the blank is transaparant the color you'd have to paint the tubes and inside the blank will play a big factor. You could change the entire color layout depending on what color you paint the tubes. This isn't entirely a bad thing, it could provide many with an artisitic possibility like with what I've seen Roy do with his bakelite but could also turn others away for fear of messing up an expensive blank.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 29, 2010)

Brooks,

NO, this one is opaque enough that there is no need to paint.  And Yes, we have the "see through with Roy in mind" also on the drawing board.  Yes, it can be "made in Italy".  Again cost is a major consideration.  This project will evolve as we see the trends.

And, yes Dawn has a GREAT eye for color.  When you see a 2" x 3" square, it doesn't always tell you what to expect!!  She picked THE color shown---much to her surprise when she saw it on a pen!!!!

Thanks for the comments, keep em coming!!!


----------



## tim self (Jul 29, 2010)

$10 seems to pricey?  How about $20 for bakelite or $30 for M3.  You aren't gonna sell many $100+ pens with a $10 kit and $4. blank.  People want unique!


----------



## Hucifer (Jul 29, 2010)

Freakin' cool. I would expect the combinations could be endless, the only thing I would worry about would be colors blending into something not intended... but - them's the hazards of auto racin'...


----------



## bbuis (Jul 29, 2010)

I like this pen.  I think a black, blue, light blue, aqua look would be awesome.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 29, 2010)

Ed, I think you and Dawn know I would prefer nice subdued swirled colors, for the upscale user..... tans, browns,....blacks, greys.....two tone deep blues I just don't think these type of blanks need flash. Thats my NSHO....


----------

